# I Am Now In Mourning



## Billh50 (Aug 31, 2016)

I started drilling a couple holes in some 1/8 stock. My 1/4 inch electric drill lost all power as the hole was started. The slightest pressure would stop the drill.
This is a Shop Craft electric drill that was my fathers. I have had it for 50 years and it has drilled a lot of holes.
So I told the wife that services will be held tonight and it will retire to the shelf. Never to be used again.
Just hate when that happens to an old favorite go to tool.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 31, 2016)

I see several Shop Craft drill motors on fleaBay. Buy one as a carcass to fix yours. Then you can post a happy thread instead of a sad one…Dave.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 31, 2016)

Why not a Viking burial? that's how i wanna go out...


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 31, 2016)

I would if I had the money. But I only have $16 left til the 3rd. A low fixed income really sucks.


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 31, 2016)

well at least I still have a 3/8 drill that still works somewhat. It doesn't have reverse anymore but at least it still works in forward.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 31, 2016)

Get it fixed or fix it...just cuz it was your dads. Cant put a price on that . Good luck with it


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 31, 2016)

In my experience, the most common mode of failure on the brush type motors used in drills, etc. is throwing a lead on the commutator.  The common symptoms are slowing down, no power, and a dead spot where the motor won't start.

I have repaired them by finding the thrown lead and reconnecting by soldering.  After soldering, I apply a coating of epoxy to fix the repair in place.  

I have done this a number of times to my 1960's era Craftsman drill and Dremel.


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 31, 2016)

I at least got the holes drilled with the 3/8 drill. They just don't make tools like they used to. I have gone through at least 4 or 5 electric drills through the years but that drill just kept going until today. That's why it was my go to tool for drilling. Many a time I used it to put a pilot hole into stuff I had to drill large holes in.


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 31, 2016)

Have you checked the brushes?  It may be that they just finally wore down too far.


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 31, 2016)

I will look at it tomorrow. But even if I get it working again I will just hang it on the wall to remember my father by.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 31, 2016)

I spent my "wonder years" with my grandfather in his shop fixing things. He died in 1980 , I was 11 . I would give anything to have any of his tools. Hope you get'r fixed !


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 31, 2016)

As a kid I was given a single speed 1/4" drill. Metal case and all, no plastic on it or in it. For the life of me, I don't remember what happened to it. Might be in the shed at Mom's that I made my first workshop (besides the bedroom). I need to check. I think it was a Skil, but may have been a C-Man.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 11, 2016)

Bill,
Sorry I'm a little late on this:
Have you checked the cord where it goes into the drill or at the plug? 
99% of my corded tools that died were because the power wires broke inside the insulation.

Good luck


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 11, 2016)

It's hanging on the wall right now. I received one just like it from someone so retired this one as it means too much to throw it away.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Oct 6, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> I started drilling a couple holes in some 1/8 stock. My 1/4 inch electric drill lost all power as the hole was started. The slightest pressure would stop the drill.
> This is a Shop Craft electric drill that was my fathers. I have had it for 50 years and it has drilled a lot of holes.
> So I told the wife that services will be held tonight and it will retire to the shelf. Never to be used again.
> Just hate when that happens to an old favorite go to tool.



don't be so sad Bill, just get out to that shop and open up that old drill It's probably just worn brushes.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 6, 2016)

Bob,
It's like me. Time to retire.


----------



## Andre (Oct 6, 2016)

Yup, check the switch, wires, and brushes inside.


----------

